# Archer's Nook - London, Ontario



## x-hunta

They are a great group of guys in there! Glad you enjoyed your experience!!


----------



## Ravenhunter

Yep, they're the best. Chris amd Eric know theyre stuff. They do great work, always get my gear set up perfectly.


----------



## Crunch

I've spoken to them several times, and ordered over the phone. Always pleased with the service.


----------



## ZarkSniper

i have been there once or twice...great place for sure. :thumb:


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

Been there once and was very impressed with the staff and product selection.


----------



## Guest

I wish I could agree with the ratings on the Archer's Nook.
My experience was quite different.
I have never met a more obnoxious and disagreeable shop owner as this one.
When I bought my (somewhat pricey) item, I was told quite clearly by the clerk that I could return or exchange it. Then, of course, when I tried to exchange it after Christmas, the shop owner refused. Despite the fact that the clerk was there and admitted he had erred when he told me it could be returned/exchanged.
Only after a lot of heated discussion did the owner eventually exchange. 
I will never (and neither will my family and friends/colleagues) frequent this business again.
Too bad, as I'm sure the people who work under this fellow are very knowledgeable and helpful... though they didn't look very happy working for him, from what I saw.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

Welcome to AT! 
First three post for this user on 3 separate threads bashing Archers Nook? Hmmmm......



hamgran said:


> I wish I could agree with the ratings on the Archer's Nook.
> My experience was quite different.
> I have never met a more obnoxious and disagreeable shop owner as this one.
> When I bought my (somewhat pricey) item, I was told quite clearly by the clerk that I could return or exchange it. Then, of course, when I tried to exchange it after Christmas, the shop owner refused. Despite the fact that the clerk was there and admitted he had erred when he told me it could be returned/exchanged.
> Only after a lot of heated discussion did the owner eventually exchange.
> I will never (and neither will my family and friends/colleagues) frequent this business again.
> Too bad, as I'm sure the people who work under this fellow are very knowledgeable and helpful... though they didn't look very happy working for him, from what I saw.


----------



## Guest

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Welcome to AT!
> First three post for this user on 3 separate threads bashing Archers Nook? Hmmmm......


Yep, trying to spread the word. It's the consumer's only recourse, unfortunately. 
I do the same when I find a truly outstanding business.


----------



## Jbooter

hamgran said:


> Yep, trying to spread the word. It's the consumer's only recourse, unfortunately.
> I do the same when I find a truly outstanding business.


I hear ya man, but I think rdneckhillbilly was just trying to point out that it seems odd that your spreading the word under a new login name...OR... "coincidentally" you happened to find/join Archery Talk at the same time.


----------



## Guest

No, I actually joined Archery Talk specifically to tell you about my experience. I've never been here before. Did a search to see if there were any places I could submit a review of my experience, and found your threads.
I bought a blind there for my husband for Christmas. Knew he wanted one, but didn't know what type, so I did a bit of research, focusing on quality. Came up with the Dominator, and found one at AN. I thought it was rather heavy for carting into the bush, but when the clerk told me my husband could exchange it after Christmas, I purchased it anyway. So I was completely blindsided last week when the owner refused to exchange it for a lighter one he picked out (the Doghouse). If that wasn't enough, the owner's offensive attitude towards me even had my normally placid husband quite upset.
In retrospect, I guess I should have just left after the first verbal attack, and then taken them to small claims court. 
Just wanted to let others know about the experience; I surely won't be the last one this will happen to.


----------



## Maxtor

Well, I can tell you one thing for sure, when it comes to helping charities and/or events, these guys step right up and do more then most. I found it a pleasure to work with these guys!!


----------



## Lgard723

Samantha makes the time to reply to everyone of my emails no matter,


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

well guys I`ve owned a few retail stores and a customer is entitled to relate their dealings with the store.. and as a store owner I would encourage feedback... I can`t defend either parties involved ... but if a customer came back after xmas with a gift and the employee was there that served said customer and verified the terms of return or exchange ..sorry to say customer is right.. I deal with the nook and have had no problems...The customer was asking I gather for an exchange not a refund....if product comes back unused in original package and with receipt.undamaged....then this is a no brainier.. GET THE CUSTOMER WHAT THEY WANT.. this then will be the best advertising you can get and this post would be a thank you for the great service .. instead of a red flag post. owners should either have signs above cash or posted in store with return policies which usually at xmas have a few diviations.. and also verse your staff as to store policies which should be QUOTED to customer at point of sale.. Then owner should also trust their staff to do what is appropriate to better serve customer...imho


----------



## timmer90

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> well guys I`ve owned a few retail stores and a customer is entitled to relate their dealings with the store.. and as a store owner I would encourage feedback... I can`t defend either parties involved ... but if a customer came back after xmas with a gift and the employee was there that served said customer and verified the terms of return or exchange ..sorry to say customer is right.. I deal with the nook and have had no problems...The customer was asking I gather for an exchange not a refund....if product comes back unused in original package and with receipt.undamaged....then this is a no brainier.. GET THE CUSTOMER WHAT THEY WANT.. this then will be the best advertising you can get and this post would be a thank you for the great service .. instead of a red flag post. owners should either have signs above cash or posted in store with return policies which usually at xmas have a few diviations.. and also verse your staff as to store policies which should be QUOTED to customer at point of sale.. Then owner should also trust their staff to do what is appropriate to better serve customer...imho


well said, agree 100%


----------



## mprus

I've spent thousands of dollars at the Nook and never had a problem. The staff there are the most knowledgeable, friendly people I've ever met in the archery world.


----------



## Jbooter

I'll be honest, I haven't had many dealings with them. I've only been in there once. But a buddy and I went in there to check it out and they were OVER THE TOP friendly. As we left they even offerred us a donut each for the road! LOL! Seriously friendly people there. But I'm sure they have their bad days too.


----------



## araz2114

Lgard723 said:


> Samantha makes the time to reply to everyone of my emails no matter,


Lgard723, I think you are talking about *The Bow Shop* on this one. Samantha works there... not at the Nook. I have dealt with The Nook for over 30 years. I can't say I've ever had bad service from them. 

I do however believe hamgran and her experience. I agree with Classichunter, If my employee made a mistake I would cover it as an owner, no questions... and talk with the employee later.... alone. 

Eric and Chris are excellent people there and they are who I deal with. Very knowledgeable and helpful....

Sorry to hear you had a bad experience... If it were me in your shoes, I would have done the exact same thing to vent my disappointment.


----------



## mprus

araz2114 said:


> Lgard723, I think you are talking about *The Bow Shop* on this one. Samantha works there... not at the Nook. I have dealt with The Nook for over 30 years. I can't say I've ever had bad service from them.
> 
> I do however believe hamgran and her experience. I agree with Classichunter, If my employee made a mistake I would cover it as an owner, no questions... and talk with the employee later.... alone.
> 
> Eric and Chris are excellent people there and they are who I deal with. Very knowledgeable and helpful....
> 
> Sorry to hear you had a bad experience... If it were me in your shoes, I would have done the exact same thing to vent my disappointment.


But how do you know to "believe hamgran and her experience" if you haven't heard the other side's story?...this is why I find internet sniping so distasteful! We live in a free enterprise system. If I am unhappy with ANY store's service I vent with my wallet and shop elsewhere.


----------



## araz2114

mprus said:


> But how do you know to "believe hamgran and her experience" if you haven't heard the other side's story?...this is why I find internet sniping so distasteful! We live in a free enterprise system. If I am unhappy with ANY store's service I vent with my wallet and shop elsewhere.


Martin, ever think I talked to the source to find out stuff before I posted? May want to think about things a little more completely. Sorry for you.


----------



## cath8r

I love the Nook and go there whenever I am somewhat in the neighborhood. I live over 2 hrs away. Eric, Chris and formerly Craig were the reasons I would go there. Great assets to that shop. Great selection and very fair prices.


----------



## mprus

araz2114 said:


> Martin, ever think I talked to the source to find out stuff before I posted? May want to think about things a little more completely. Sorry for you.


Sorry Chris but you did not indicate that. Hopefully you talked to the owner too.


----------



## shakyshot

mprus said:


> I've spent thousands of dollars at the Nook and never had a problem. The staff there are the most knowledgeable, friendly people I've ever met in the archery world.


????? You dont own "thousands of dollars" in archery equipment Martin?? Maybe cell phones!! ROFLMAO!!


----------



## Pierre Couture

:doh: Can we remind everyone to stay focused and polite? We are supposed to be Canadians.... :wink:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

Pierre this is more than civil compared to some posts that are never reviewed lol lol ...


----------



## shakyshot

sorry Pierre. Just dont like people saying untruths to sound good


----------



## mprus

shakyshot said:


> sorry Pierre. Just dont like people saying untruths to sound good


Shawn, please don't try to call me out on things you know nothing about and have no evidence to support...stick with what you know.


----------



## Pierre Couture

Friendly reminder for EVERYONE to keep a civil tone here. This is neither Gen Pop nor the PRM, this is the Canadian forum... nuff said.


----------



## munch

sorry you had a bad experience hard to believe .i found the nook a few years ago and get nothing but respect every time i've been there bought several bows there and sent lots of freinds and family there way as well and never had an issue .like others have said chris and eric are top notch along with all the young fellows that help there .the management as well has always treated me great .i hope it was just a big misunderstanding on return policy .i myself will be back this year for all my supply's and if i'm lucky another new bow


----------



## photopigiste

I want to order some traditonal bow shooting/hunting gear from Archer's Nook - London, Ontario because i live between Montreal and Quebec and i feel like an alien, i can' t find what i' m looking for in my province, i speak french and a bit english , fortunately ,Karl speak french !  Archer's Nook ROCKS 5 stars for them !:wink:

Désolé pour le mot 'alien' Pierre Couture


----------



## Michael Myers

I Do the same with shops if i feel like i was screwed or treated unfairly...I Dont owe anybody anything..If i was told i could return an item and then needed to and put up with the bs,that she said she did..I Would tell everybody i could to stay away from that place...Now with that said..Believe half of what you hear on the Internet,I Have heard nothing but Great things about the Nook,and will be doing business with them for a first time here in the near future..Grizz


----------



## kwboom

My experience with the Nook was great. We walked in there in November and bought 2 bows. When I got home I noticed that I was missing part 2 parts of the RTH kit I got. I called them up and they sent me out the parts I was missing within a week (They had to deal with Bear for the missing parts) and got them in, in no time. Great guys there and we went back again and got my fletch jig and a few packs of veins and had a great time then too. Will for sure be going back when I get a chance.......


----------



## dsal

Think everyone has diferent experiences in shops, also our own attitudes make up for how we are going to be treated, in some cases. 
For me the Nook would be my first choice to shop, just wish i had them closer. Every time i go there, im treated well.


----------

